# Hello all...



## kpnac (Nov 30, 2012)

Hello CB members. I am a HS teacher who directs the school's musicals. I have been in the CB many times for info, I found it time to register and be a member of this community. Nice to come aboard!


----------



## Van (Nov 30, 2012)

Welcome !


----------



## Dustincoc (Nov 30, 2012)

Welcome to CB.

Whereabouts in upstate NY are you? I'm in the Canton-Potsdam area.


----------



## kpnac (Dec 4, 2012)

Just head east on Route 11. In an hour and a half you should come to Ellenburg Depot, NY....That is where you will find me.


----------



## kpnac (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Kelite (Dec 5, 2012)

Welcome to the ControlBooth, kpnac- glad you've taken the time to make yourself known! Many theater professionals and students contribute a wide variety of useful tips and know-how here at the CB, and we look forward to hearing of your successes also.

If you have not received the new Apollo 2013 CD catalog, please let me know and I'll toss one in the mail for you.

Welcome to the ControlBooth!


----------

